# New Flat Panel Female Navy Whites



## SJBeaton (23 Apr 2015)

I just received my order from Logistik of the new female flat panel navy whites. They fit brilliantly, however they are extremely see-through! You can see the front and back pockets and even the extra material in the seam in the ass. Anyone else having this problem? It looks hideous and very unprofessional. Ideas?


----------



## NavyShooter (23 Apr 2015)

Embrace it.

I wear leopard print under mine....good fun when on divisions.

(For clarity, I wear them under my (male) Tropical White Long pants.  No, I am not a lumberjack.)


----------



## dapaterson (23 Apr 2015)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Embrace it.
> 
> I wear leopard print under mine....good fun when on divisions.



[Lumberjack]

So, according to your profile, you're male and a sailor... who puts on women's clothing, and presumably hangs around in bars.

[/Lumberjack]


----------



## Occam (23 Apr 2015)

Submit a UCR (DWAN link only)


----------



## cupper (23 Apr 2015)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Embrace it.
> 
> I wear leopard print under mine....good fun when on divisions.



It appears someone is due for a shore posting. Way too much time at sea. That's the Navy for you. ;D


----------



## Happy Guy (24 Apr 2015)

SJBeaton said:
			
		

> I just received my order from Logistik of the new female flat panel navy whites. They fit brilliantly, however they are extremely see-through! You can see the front and back pockets and even the extra material in the seam in the ***. Anyone else having this problem? It looks hideous and very unprofessional. Ideas?


Submit a memo / email to your CPO1 (Coxswain) for furtherance to higher.  Nothing gets the attention of higher then to know that the female uniforms are see through in the sense that it will embarrass the individual and it will not reflect well upon the RCN.

Cheers


----------



## Strike (24 Apr 2015)

And in the meantime, buy yourself some women's white briefs to wear underneath.


----------



## Privateer (24 Apr 2015)

Strike said:
			
		

> And in the meantime, buy yourself some women's white briefs to wear underneath.



Even I know that you don't wear white briefs under white; you wear "nude" colour briefs.


----------



## Strike (24 Apr 2015)

Privateer said:
			
		

> Even I know that you don't wear white briefs under white; you wear "nude" colour briefs.



White will blend in with the pockets and extra material that you can already see through.  You want it to look as if you have extra matching material sewn in.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Apr 2015)

I'd take them to a tailor and get a lining sewn in.   :nod:

Funny that the women's pants don't have it already, but the men's do....


----------



## SJBeaton (3 May 2015)

Thank you for the (valid) suggestions, they are appreciated. I will pursue the memo and in the meantime visit a tailor.

Cheers.


----------



## Kirkhill (3 May 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> [Lumberjack]
> 
> So, according to your profile, you're male and a sailor... who puts on women's clothing, and presumably hangs around in bars.
> 
> [/Lumberjack]



LOL

My wife wants to know if Shooter is also a fan of the Village People.


----------



## dapaterson (3 May 2015)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> My wife wants to know if Shooter is also a fan of the Village People.


----------



## George Wallace (3 May 2015)

Ummmm?  Village People......Not Little People.





			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

>


----------

